# Game Thread ,Suns vs Bulls, 7:30 pm, CSN, Jan 2, 2007



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Part of the Phoenix Suns' early success can be attributed to their impressive play against the Eastern Conference.
> 
> One of the Western Conference's best teams will look to continue its dominance of the East when the Suns visit the Chicago Bulls on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070102/PHXCHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Phoenix Suns </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>21 - 8 (.724)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>First, Pacific</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>12 - 3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 12 (.613)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>14 - 2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>111.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>103.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.495</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.452</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.467</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.456</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nash, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Marion, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Stoudemire, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barbosa, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bell, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Diaw, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Rose, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Banks, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Burke, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Marks, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Piatkowski, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Mike D'Antoni</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Red-hot Suns offer tough test for Bulls 



> The Bulls have gone 16-3 since Nov. 25 and get a chance to test themselves tonight against the Phoenix Suns, who have won 20 of 23 games since starting 1-5. The Suns (21-8) are the best team to visit the United Center so far this season.
> 
> “They’re probably the best team in the league right now, the way they’re playing,” Bulls guard Ben Gordon said. “It’s going to be an exciting game. It’s going to be an up-tempo game, and we’re just going to have to keep up.”
> 
> ...


Guest from West will be a test 




> Particularly point guard Steve Nash, the two-time league MVP who is averaging 20.6 points and 11.3 assists.
> 
> ''Nash is the system,'' Skiles said. ''I don't mean to shortchange anybody else, but he's the best basketball player on the face of the earth, in my opinion. I don't think it's even close.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Scott Skiles weighs in on possible 3x MVP Steve Nash*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...6jan02,1,34463.story?coll=cs-basketball-print

The offensive juggernaut that Steve Nash will lead into the United Center on Tuesday night is a wondrous machine, dazzling in both its execution and efficiency.

Given that Phoenix is not only leading the NBA with 111.1 points per game but also first with a .495 field-goal percentage, the system clearly is working.



"Nash is the system," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. "I don't mean to shortchange anybody else or anything. But he's the best basketball player on the face of the Earth. I don't think it's even close.

"He can shoot the ball. He can go right or left. He can finish right or left. He has a middle game. He has the best vision in the league. He's probably the best-conditioned player in the league."

Is that all? Actually, no.

"People may say he's not athletic," Skiles continued. "What they should say is he's not a great leaper. But everything else athletically he does well. He moves well laterally. He's fast. He has great hand-eye coordination. He pivots on either foot. He has no real offensive weakness. And he is responsible for a style of play. Not many guys are that good."

And not many guys create so many matchup problems. The Bulls' problems could be magnified if guard Kirk Hinrich misses his second straight game with a strained left groin.

Hinrich didn't practice Monday, although he did ride a stationary bicycle and underwent several hours of treatment. His status will be determined following Tuesday's morning shootaround.

"He was feeling noticeably better," Skiles said.

Few teams feel that way after facing Phoenix.

"They can demoralize you sometimes with their ability," Skiles said. "They're a very, very efficient offensive team. You know going into the game you're going to give up some points. You're not going to shut them down. So you can't get discouraged by that."

Skiles served as an assistant in Phoenix during Nash's first tour of duty there, back before he started collecting Most Valuable Player awards like candy. The two-time reigning MVP has increased his scoring average to a career-best 20.6 points this season, while keeping his assists average near his career high.

"He's really worked on his game," Skiles said. "[It] was always good. But he's taken it to another level. He has great command out there. He's a very, very difficult player to deal with."

So how do you try?

"You try to play him like you do the other great players--Iverson, Wade, Bryant," Skiles said. "You mix up looks with him, try to create indecision, try to make him take difficult shots, try to keep him out of the paint. We need to get back in transition."

Phoenix's victory in Detroit enabled the Bulls to pull into a virtual tie with the Pistons for the Eastern Conference's best record. That might be the extent of Phoenix's charity.

"It's a big game for us because we've been playing really well, and they're as good as anybody in the NBA," Luol Deng said.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Scott Skiles weighs in on possible 3x MVP Steve Nash*



> "Nash is the system," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said.


Truest thing ever said about the current state of the Suns.

D'Antoni doesn't have a system. He has a Steve Nash.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bulls need lots of Energy and offense for this game and I hope Kirk is going to play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big test for our team. to be among the elite of the league we need to win at home, period.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Nah, we'll lose

We just don't have what it takes to stop Marion & Stoudamire from going OFF.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/injury_report.html

Updated: January 2, 2007 (11:15 a.m. CT)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hinrich 
Guard Kirk Hinrich


Will not play in Tuesday's home contest versus the Phoenix Suns 
Strained left groin 
Day-to-day


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> "Nash is the system," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. "I don't mean to shortchange anybody else or anything. But *he's the best basketball player on the face of the Earth.* I don't think it's even close.



*sniff* 

and with that, lil' ole mr. big shot chris duhon saddles up his horse and heads north to brokebackbasketball mountain where the balls are leather and the sheep are nervous, yelling, I QUIT YOU SKILES, I QUIT YOU!!!...


:cowboy:


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I think the Suns win this one easily. We leave shooters open all the time and that's not going to work against the top shooting team in the league. I think teams in general should stop bringing so much help to cover Nash and dare him to score. It's incredible how many wide open jump shots the Suns get because of Nash. I say let him score his points and limit the number of open looks everyone else gets.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Just please don't zone them all night like we did last season, Skiles. 

We have good man defenders. Let them play man defense. I'm convinced that fairly strict adherence to man defense with very little double teaming is the best way to handle the Suns. Their game is all about ball movement. So stick with your man and deny the ball and hastle the pass. 

Don't pack it in and don't desparately double team all the time. They move the ball away from the double team too quickly and too efficiently for that to work.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns/Chicago Bulls
Game Thread*​

Bulls fans are welcome to come chat about the game in
the Suns forum. It would be nice to hear your thoughts on
the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles should let Gordon go for fifty tonight.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

the am1000 update said 'with Hinrich out, Thabo Sefolosha will get the call on the defensive end against Steve Nash'


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Extremely important game to win…for both teams.

Bulls 96
PS 95.5

Skiles needs to start this game as PG …


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Oooo, 1st old ball game. I'll be looking at Luol, coming off a big game, was one worried about losing the new ball, and of course going against the team that 'traded' him


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is there a sopcast of TV-U of the game?


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Jesus, 13 seconds into the game and PHX already scores


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We have all weapons in the world to win this game. In case of defeat Skiles must be publicly executed and replaced by Tim Floyd .

Go Bulls :clap:


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Good god, I forget Amaré added a jumper to his repertoire.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

H.O.V.A. said:


> Jesus, 13 seconds into the game and PHX already scores


Seven seconds or less, that's the Suns philosophy on taking shots - within 7 seconds of the possession they want to get a shot up.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc with the nice step back jumper.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

narek said:


> Seven seconds or less, that's the Suns philosophy on taking shots - within 7 seconds of the possession they want to get a shot up.


Oh, I know, but watching it happen on our homecourt at the UC is weird. They really only need 4-5 seconds max to hoist a shot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Energy is good thus far. Noc with another beautiful jumper off the glass!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wallace is really playing well. Agressive on offense, which we need due to his ability to kick it out. I can't wait until Gordon gets in the game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Thabo for three! Wide open.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Ugh, you could see that coming from a mile away.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Let's go Gordon....he should be able to drive pretty well tonight.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Deng making PHX pay for trading him away


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

2 for Gordon! Damn....Barbosa with the quick runout layup. Gordon again!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Leandrinho Mateus Starbosa is one fast mother


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duhon with 5 assists already.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow, Sefolosha wow


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Is the crowd actually chanting something? "Lets Go Bulls"? No wai.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

bulls finally taking advantage of the other team's poor shooting night.

sick block though. man. what a run by the bulls just ended.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

two non-calls. nocioni got shoved in clear daylight and nothing.

gordon got tackled by stoudamire and nothing.

don't be surprised if the refs win thsi game for the suns.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

anorexorcist said:


> two non-calls. nocioni got shoved in clear daylight and nothing.
> 
> gordon got tackled by stoudamire and nothing.
> 
> don't be surprised if the refs win thsi game for the suns.


I don't know. Its still early and they have a lead. The Bulls are still going to have to go out there and take the game from PHX.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls looks eletrified!!Nice to see them holding off the suns hot shooting!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL

PJ Brown missed a flat looking hook shot from 2 feet, got his own board, then pump faked for 4 seconds and got called for the 3 seconds.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice move by TT, goaltending on Stoudamire.
PJ = slow.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon and Nocioni are the only offense on the court right now. What a putrid lineup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon and Nocioni are the only offense on the court right now. What a putrid lineup.


So Skiles brings in Griffin to heat up like a microwave.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon and Nocioni are the only offense on the court right now. What a putrid lineup.


JR Smith would come in handy right about now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with a picture-perfect shot off screen.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ Brown set a screen like a pulling guard just then. He just kept walking while screening off two guys so Gordon could hit the shot.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn, Ben Gordon suckz. Hopefully now that he's raising his value a little, we can trade for one of NYK's elite guards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

H.O.V.A. said:


> JR Smith would come in handy right about now.


heck, sweetney would be a boost.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> JR Smith would come in handy right about now.


Yeah, the Nuggets are saying the same thing right now, probably moreso.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> So Skiles brings in Griffin to heat up like a microwave.


Griffin hits a nice 20-footer to give the Bulls a 14-point lead. Amazing how Skiles does it.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

6 nothing bulls run ...nice to see that!!!!!!!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> heck, sweetney would be a boost.


:clap2:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Griffin hits a nice 20-footer to give the Bulls a 14-point lead. Amazing how Skiles does it.


9:07 CHI - A. Griffin made a 20-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: B. Gordon

Amazing how Gordon gets guys involved.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I enjoyed how D'Antoni was smiling when Duhon went over to complain to official about the 3 point foul on Nash earlier in the game.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Benjamin Gordon, and one


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon playing at the top of the key, using all these screens is a joy to watch.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon and one. He's bound for 30+ tonight. I don't care if we start him or have him come off the bench...he's playing like a perennial All-Star right now.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow, could they have called that travel any slower?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

BG likes playing Phoenix. I still remember that 39 point game.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Deng getting the fortuitous bounce with the new old ball


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng. Oh my. What a nice runner in the lane. Barbosa is some sort of athlete, just as fluid as can be. Damn.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I love Ben Gordon! He's the greatest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Best post MJ Bulls easily .


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Dont let phoenix get their hot streak shooting going!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon with 13 points in 9 minutes. Again, more than 1 point per minute. Amazing.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That old-school Red face was the funniest thing I've seen today.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Griffin with the nifty pass to Deng. Foul on Phoenix. Deng to the line for two.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Nash Reverse Dunk: Made (6 PTS) Assist: Stoudemire (2 AST)

What the hell?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Phoenix sure can score in a hurry.

Where's the screens for gordon? Why stop doing what was working?


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Since his friends aren't doing it tonite, Nash has decided to go off.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

sure they can score!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Thats four games in a row with the fro. 

4 of 4??


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo needs to come back


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The last 3 times Gordon's touched the ball, they've run Stoudemire at him for the double team or triple team.

Amare is QUICK.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Freaking.

Ben.

Gordon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls move Gordon back to PG

He scores off a pick the first play
Draws the shooting foul the 2nd


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh god, what a bailout. Raja Bell was walking to China.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

What a pass by BG and jumper by Deng


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Suns can't buy a bucket.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duhon is playing PG. Ben is receiving the ball after the play is called. He's very good at scoring after such.

Deng with another jumper. He HAS TO BE AN ALL-STAR.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">1:42</td><td> CHI - L. Deng made a 21-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: B. Gordon</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Gonna be a crime when Deng isn't an All-Star


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon has to cut down on some of his silly turnovers and he'll be an all-star.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

KHinrich12 said:


> Gonna be a crime when Deng isn't an All-Star


If we have the one of the top two records in the east, Deng will be on the all star team. Bank on it.. there is noway if we rank one or two, atleast one of our players won't atleast get in for the all-star game voted by the coaches.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls look great. Fire Skiles!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

OT: What do the Big Endians and Little Endians satire? 

Is it the Protestants and Catholics?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Bulls look great. Fire Skiles!


Trade Hinrich!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Bulls look great. Fire Skiles!


looking like 8-0 without... you know.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Not sure if anyone said this before, but I think Ben Wallace would be the perfect endorser for Buffalo Wild Wings. Who else to endorse BW3 other than BW3?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Then again, along with Deng, Gordon is making a huge push also to make the all-star team. When was the last time a 6th man made the all-star game? Has that ever been done? 

Deng, Wallace or Gordon, in that order of the possible all-stars.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

*I just love it how Duhon has more assists than Nash !*


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> When was the last time a 6th man made the all-star game? Has that ever been done?


Chris Gatling I believe.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

We really match up well with Phoenix. 

We really don't need more DaBullz/VincentVega sniping.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

so far we managed to hold off some of phoenix´s poise for scoring.That will help in the second half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Then again, along with Deng, Gordon is making a huge push also to make the all-star team. When was the last time a 6th man made the all-star game? Has that ever been done?
> 
> Deng, Wallace or Gordon, in that order of the possible all-stars.


I'm guessing mchale and havlicek did it


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

Norm VanLier looks very bad. Why? Has he been ill?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Soulful Sides said:


> Norm VanLier looks very bad. Why? Has he been ill?


Im guessing old age does that to people..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng-Gordon has been a very potent combo lately.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> I'm guessing mchale and havlicek did it


Regardless, it would be an awesome achievement if Gordon made the all-star game as a 6th man. But i honestly think Wallace or Deng gets more consideration, just because the center position is weak, and Deng has been consistent right out from the gate and does a little more on both sides of the court. But nothing to take away from Gordon, his been playing lights out of late.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Pick'em for this year's all-star game:

Caron Butler or Loul Deng

(I don't think either makes it but if a new guy is going to make it, it will be one of these two guys)


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'd like to see Nocioni get more shots after half time.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Chris Gatling, in 1997. Representing the Mavericks.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We are awesome on our home-court..


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon for President … he is a true leader.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Chris Gatling, in 1997. Representing the Mavericks.


Well that was years ago, so it would be a great achievement. Plus we're looking to have one the top seeds in the east, atleast one Bull has to be on the all-star team. 

Good ol Chris Gatling and his trust worthy headband.. he definitly couldn't have been a Bull.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'd rather have no Bulls allstars!

Why?

It'd be funny to see Skiles as the coach, with none of his players on the team!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

never mind u home boy changed what i was talking about.anyway bulls should have deng,ben gordan and skiles at the all star game.If that happen's i will be infehago.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> I'd rather have no Bulls allstars!
> 
> Why?
> 
> It'd be funny to see Skiles as the coach, with none of his players on the team!


I think it would be interesting, too. I'd like to have the Bulls win the east without a single all-star.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ballerkingn said:


> WTF Are u talking about,Anthony is in the west.unless u know anther sf that's in the east.Deng is a lock for the all star game.I think he and ben gordan get in for us.Because we have to with our record have at least 2 player's from our team.


Ben Wallace is the closest to earning an all-star spot in the voting. 3rd place at C.

I don't think any of the other bulls are even listed among the top 5.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Cleveland and orlando got their wins today at home.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Deng and Gordon should take the place of Pierce (since hes out for a while) and Iverson ( In the west).


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

noc is playing like crap.

skiles: "let's go! you're taking too long!"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This lineup is offensively challenged, too.

Phoenix put a guy in Deng's grill and there's zero offense.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Who told Duhon he would be the #1 option on offense to start the second half?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

i'm a bit concerned about the bulls' inability to finish off fast break situations while they have a chance to put this game away.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

duhon with another stupid three

nice flop by thes suns, gordon's gotta be aware.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And Duhon misses another wide open shot :sigh:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Duhon really needs to stop shooting now......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are running the "gordon drives into triple team" offense again.

That play is STUPID.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got some good stops but we need to score some points too..


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

watch the bulls take 3 more dumb 3s and blow the lead, and the game.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

5 Bulls points in the 3rd?? Yikes.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

gordon is learning the art of drawing cheap fouls. LOL


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

so... griffin in at pg.
:lol:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> gordon is learning the art of drawing cheap fouls. LOL


One of the most important arts in all of basketball. :laugh:

IMHO its the only thing that keeps him from being offensively unstoppable.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Who would thought the game against the Suns would be such a low scoring game. Credit to the Bulls for making the Suns play our style of basketball on our home court.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

hopefully we can avoid the penalty as the quarter winds down.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

lol Phoenix is shooting 9% for 3s and 36% overall, I don't see how the Bulls are doing in to them since its normal shots for the Suns, I think it has more to do with the new ball.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I really really don't like that after logging back on (and after dropping another rambling turd on another thread here) and the minute I come to the game thread the Suns are threatening again. So I'm sorry. I'm leaving now. 

Bulls need to keep it up and not let the Suns back in.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

And we are in trouble.

Suns getting out on the break, Marion with a sick and one dunk.

STOP JACKING JUMPERS


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

kiss the game goodbye. dumb shot by gordon, alley oop by the suns. pathetic.

watch the 4 point play (or 5 point play emerge).


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Why Griffin instead of Thabo?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Malik Allen *passed* the ball?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Malik Allen *passed* the ball?


I'm STILL in shock over this.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

anorexorcist said:


> kiss the game goodbye. dumb shot by gordon, alley oop by the suns. pathetic.
> 
> watch the 4 point play (or 5 point play emerge).


You've turned on the Bulls as fast as the the game changed momentuem.

The game goes by momentuem, if the Bulls stay aggressive they will get their chance and hopefully execute.

The game is a long way from over. Some people have to relax a little.. and have some belief in the team.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

i love safeauto's commercials. the look on the midget's face as he dunks the ball is just awesome


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't know why anyone thought this would be easy.

Phoenix has missed wide open and mostly uncontested shots all game. They're too good for that to happen for all 48 minutes.

The Bulls' problem right now is on offense. They are missing wide open shots, too.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

anorexorcist said:


> kiss the game goodbye. dumb shot by gordon, alley oop by the suns. pathetic.
> 
> watch the 4 point play (or 5 point play emerge).


It was a separation jumper; Gordon has to take that shot. The Bulls just ned to get back better.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

this team always does this. unfortunately the problem is that tonight the lead is being whittled away in the 3rd instead of the 4th, and it's against one of the more elite teams in teh league.

we had a lot of opportunities to expand our lead, and instead of capitalizing on phoenix's horrible shooting we made dumb plays and messed up our momentum/confidence burst.

hopefully the bulls get back to the lane and start driving. every single freaking game, every single 3rd quarter, i hear stacey king saying "the bulls need to get back to driving it in the lane"


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

phoenix on a good streak right now, time for some rough d!!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Perfect. Attack the basket BG.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

gordon seems to have hopefully figured out he's better as a slasher and only an occasionally good perimeter player.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Deng to the rim, foul = 2 free throws
Gordon drives, foul = 2 free throws

AMAZING


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

rookie mistake by thabo cost us a critical opportunitiy.

HORRIBLE call.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ben's scoring average just went up.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice play by Griff, money shot by Ben!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Gordon sucks


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

BCG

Ben Cluctch Gordon.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Gordon stop taking jumpers...oh wait


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Jesus, Amaré is just feasting on the boards. 16 and 16 for him.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

H.O.V.A. said:


> Gordon sucks


lol i love this little tete a tete you have going with transplant. the sarcasm vs sarcasm. pro hinrich vs pro gordon.

this is intriguing fo sho


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben. Freaking. Gordon.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

anorexorcist said:


> gordon seems to have hopefully figured out he's better as a slasher and only an occasionally good perimeter player.


Yes, his only an OCCASIONAL good perimeter player. Oops.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Seriously, I can't wait for Hinrich to get back and for Skiles to lose his hard on for Duhon. Good grief, Duhon should never shoot except when he has it going.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> rookie mistake by thabo cost us a critical opportunitiy.
> 
> HORRIBLE call.


His job on offense all Q3 was to stand in the right corner. i don't think he even moved from that spot.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice trheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by Gordon!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Just one more quarter. Please lets close this baby out.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben with another jumper, TAKE OVER BEN


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben. Freaking. Gordon. Again.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> lol i love this little tete a tete you have going with transplant. the sarcasm vs sarcasm. pro hinrich vs pro gordon.
> 
> this is intriguing fo sho


Almost as intriguing as watching DaBullz and VincentVega....


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

2 straight wide open 3's, Barbosa and Marion.

Where's the D


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

gordon catching fiyah


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> His job on offense all Q3 was to stand in the right corner. i don't think he even moved from that spot.


He excels at the GOOGW (Get Out Of Gordon's Way) offense


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sov82 said:


> He excels at the GOOGW (Get Out Of Gordon's Way) offense


:laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Seriously, I can't wait for Hinrich to get back and for Skiles to lose his hard on for Duhon. Good grief, Duhon should never shoot except when he has it going.


Also, Gordon is freaking awesome. He's been incredible tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

sov82 said:


> He excels at the GOOGW (Get Out Of Gordon's Way) offense


it'd be nice to see some off the ball movement...


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

anorexorcist said:


> lol i love this little tete a tete you have going with *transplant*. the sarcasm vs sarcasm. pro hinrich vs pro gordon.
> 
> this is intriguing fo sho


I dont even know who that is :cheers:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon is getting to the line more consistently, and thats whats going to project him from a good player to a great player...

I love his percentage from the line.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Call a time-out, and run a play Skiles! Nothing is happening at the moment, we're running around like head-less chickens with no direction.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Seriously, I can't wait for Hinrich to get back and for Skiles to lose his hard on for Duhon. Good grief, Duhon should never shoot except when he has it going.


NO, it's duhon running up to the scorer's table!

run, everyone! run! hide the kids!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Marion with a dunk on the break, that's what turnovers and missed jumpers lead too.

LETS GO BULLS - CLOSE THIS OUT


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> it'd be nice to see some off the ball movement...


What do you mean? He runs to the defensive end after Gordon scores. Brilliant.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Everytime we turn the ball over and its not a stoppage of play, its an automatic dunk or trip to the line for Phoenix. That crap has to stop. Protect the ball, you dummies. uke:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:yay: 


PIKE!!!!





sorry. could not resist.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> NO, it's duhon running up to the scorer's table!
> 
> run, everyone! run! hide the kids!


He'd better not start his brick masonery again......:chill:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Marion ****ing pushed Ben on that "double dribble"


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Pike is freaky


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

The Bulls have to withstand this 4th quarter surge from PHX


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Luol Deng has taken so few shots in this half, I forgot he was even in the game. :nonono:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> PIKE!!!!
> 
> 
> :lol:
> ...


he's good for one thing... and it ain't cooking!

:biggrin:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nash is siiiiiiiiick.

We gotta keep putting points up cuz the Suns are gonna run here.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Why is Deng settling for the J so much?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

H.O.V.A. said:


> Why is Deng settling for the J so much?


Good Question. Let see if Noc shoots us right out of the lead....


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't believe it.........


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Noc misses a huge 3, had a great look too.

Ack


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

There you go Duh..!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Marion is full of springs.. that guy is unbelievably quick off his feet.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

i don't understand why we continue to take 3s when all we have to do is drive it inside.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

How many dunks does Marion have? 5?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How come Gordon hasn't taken a shot in awhile?


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

holy this is a low scoring game 
Bulls had such a great 1st half, what's going on in the 2nd!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> How come Gordon hasn't taken a shot in awhile?


You know, that could be the hook to your new rap song......:biggrin: :yay:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Amare beats like 12 Bulls for a rebound and lays it in.

1 point ****ing game


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh god. Amaré is back in I guess


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Noc wants to lose this game I think?


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Amare took over the game in the 2nd half 
I thought we had this game in the bags, it's going to be a close one but Suns will win this one


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

5 on Gordon, aye ****


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Gordon has to stay in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

it was deng who reached in...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

O **** BG's got 5 fouls. This team's incapable of doing anything w/o him in the 4th.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon for three. He's ridciulous.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

what horrible officiating


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nocioni just got ****ing molested and there was no call, how the hell


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I don't know what Gordon is doing, but maybe he's exhausted? He's barely playing out there.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon's _clearly_ the MVP of this team.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Suns call time off. Game plan -- Foul Out Gordon


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

i called the refs giving the suns the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I don't know what Gordon is doing, but maybe he's exhausted? He's barely playing out there.


Huh?? He's got 8 points in this qtr.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> I don't know what Gordon is doing, but maybe he's exhausted? He's barely playing out there.


We're headed into crunch time. Andre Barret can take it from here.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Huh?? He's got 8 points in this qtr.


You know....its taken like 5 years for me to figure out what your screen name was all about. But I just did.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I don't know what Gordon is doing, but maybe he's exhausted? He's barely playing out there.


Dunno about that. He's taken 21 shots, which is a LOT more than he normally gets, and 9 FTs, too.

32 points in 34 minutes. He's having a huge game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

anorexorcist said:


> i called the refs giving the suns the game.


Somebody duck tape this guy and his bad negatives vibes...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Somebody duck tape this guy and his bad negatives vibes...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

creepy sign


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

My webcast is a little slow so my comment was late... I was talking about how he wasn't coming to get the ball for a couple straight possessions.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Ugh, unlucky


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben Wallace can't do EVERYTHING down there.

Helping on D, grabbing a board and defending his own man.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Dunno about that. He's taken 21 shots, which is a LOT more than he normally gets, and 9 FTs, too.
> 
> 32 points in 34 minutes. He's having a huge game.


Don't forget the 9ft attempts with 8 makes. Thats solid in any regard...

Thats the difference between this year and his past two season, his getting to the line more and getting more freebies.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> You know....its taken like 5 years for me to figure out what your screen name was all about. But I just did.


Thought it was always very obvious to any Bulls fan


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Gordon sucks so bad


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BEN w/ the LAYUP!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon has just reached ridiculous mode. He's absolutely awesome. Beat Bell like nobody's business.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow. I saw the words Ben and foul in the same sentence and my heart skipped a beat.:clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> My webcast is a little slow so my comment was late... I was talking about how he wasn't coming to get the ball for a couple straight possessions.


Bulls announcers were talking about how Phoenix brought in Banks and had him playing box and one on Gordon, and he was denying the ball 100% of the time.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

BEN GORDON!! yeah!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Thought it was always very obvious to any Bulls fan


I figured out the SP part, but the MJ part is a toughie.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben misses, but Big Ben is there for the O board.

Gordon to the line for 2 more.

Big Ben battling down low tonight


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Gordon!!!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

should be a goaltend on Amare


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon may well get 40.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Gordon may break 40 tonight


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Amare is ****ing unreal.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Thought it was always very obvious to any Bulls fan


Its funny, but I had avatars turned off. It wasn't until I saw Pip in your avatar that I put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben again. From the free throw line. He's molten lava.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Another 40 point game for Gordon? His been masterful tonight, carried the team all by himself in the second half. With each passing game, he has to be heavily considered an allstar, espically with our record in the easy. 

His agent is seeing alot of dollar signs.

Sloth? How you hanging in there? Your in love arn't you?

Go easy on the vasaline.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

gordon is our only hope.

if they go away from him i am going to kick the rear of the bulls player that won't pass to him (ahem duhon).

BYE BYE RAJA


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

90s left, cmon keep this a 2 possession game!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> I figured out the SP part, but the MJ part is a toughie.


I think it's Skiles / Purdue / Mercer / Johnson.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Bell fouls out! LOL


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wallace has 14 boards tonight thus far.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon has another 3point bomb in him yet.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

err cmon big ben


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

****ing Nocioni you idiot, Deng had a beautiful play on that rebound.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

another terrible call


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

where's the foul?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nocioni Is Playing Like ****


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

HORRIBLE call by the refs. again.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

F.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Refs been riding Suns' dick all night long.

Diaw nails 3!

Tie game


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Sigh
!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I wonder when Jalen Rose will enter the game.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

nocioni blowing this game for us in wonderful fashion.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Darn, I predicted 36 points for Gordon. You juts never know what to expect from this guy!

He is reaching about 20.7-8 ppg range. I did 36 points as my estimate, and that was 20.6 ppg.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Raja Bell just fouled out.

This is a better game than I actually thought it would be ... except for that butterfingers stretch in the 2d half they seem to be clicking on all cylinders.

But here's hoping the Cap'n comes back soon. It is very commendable how the rest of the team has stepped up, but the Bulls need Hinrich back.

BTW, Cap'n is wearing what appears to be the exact same suit he wore on Draft Night 2003. And tonight is his birthday so I'm wondering what the symbolism might be here.

Anyone for OT? 'Cos the way this game is going in the last little bit it could happen.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, Noc played like twice baked *** tonight. He's been like that quite a bit lately, despite the numbers.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

wow just wow


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

****!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon. Nails. Huge.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

did i tell you or did i not tell you?

edit - okay, on the replay, lu did touch it, but still. ugh


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

oh, nvm. deng did touch it.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Ben Mfing Gordon!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Big shot Gordon. NO THREES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

what the hell


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben JORDAN w/ the basket!! 

Nash throws it away but refs say it's a deflection. Refs are right for a change.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> I think it's Skiles / Purdue / Mercer / Johnson.


I could have sworn the J was for Jalen.

Gordon. CLUTCH.

This is how you defeat the box and one.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

anorexorcist said:


> nocioni blowing this game for us in wonderful fashion.


I know your a very emotional person as i can tell my this thread. That you can be totally irrational..

But Noc has a double double, his been a part of the reason why the Bulls had the lead in the first place, and he just made a few mistakes along with everyone else who made mistakes to allow the Suns back in it.

Take a panadol and take it easy..


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

ho hum, Gordon again


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That Ben Gordon guy is kind of cool.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ben JORDAN......


Don't call him that. IT gives me a stiffy and at my age, I can't afford to waste them.:biggrin:


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

but PHX is going to get the ball back now


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

this is it, lets go bg7 fiyah


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

we can't go OT with this team, please!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

omfg tied game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Last shot gordon and he got fouled.

WOW. Talk about carrying a team when it counts.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

LOL! THey just called a foul on Steve Nash. I don't believe it.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Nash Fouls Gordon!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

oh god, please no 3's.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Career high 41 for Ben. Stud.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Daaaamn.

Kudos to Gordon and his new career high.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

indeed, Gordon has mastered the art of drawing the foul 

career high. unbelievable. this player is simply amazing.

if this is anyone's team, tonight Gordon has changed all of that and has taken ownership of this team and undisputedly everyone knows who our go-to-guy is.

no more debates about "a bunch of average players"

gordon.

let's see what happens on the last play though. nerves kil-ling me.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

ice


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

No Threes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Should've waited a little longer BG.

Anyway, he nails both FTs. Career HIGH for BG! 41 points.

5.2 seconds left.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben with the clutch free throws.

Don't give up a 3 here, anything but a 3.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

now we need a DEFENSIVE STOP


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon sucks. He has 3 turnovers.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Stacey King is talking like the game is over. The Bulls havent held off PHX yet.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

take Gordon out; if Suns tie it, it can't be on Gordon's 6th or the game is over


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Suns are on the road so they'll of course go for the W. I got a bad feeling abt this.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

sov82 said:


> take Gordon out; if Suns tie it, it can't be on Gordon's 6th or the game is over


Pretty good point.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

GOod thinking.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think I would take Gordon out for this posession.

They are going to go right at him because he has 5 fouls.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

no 3's. thats the last thing.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh Hell No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

omg


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Saw that coming from a mile away


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

****.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon needs 47 to become a 21 ppg scorer. Looks like he'll fall short, unless the game goes into OT. He should become a 21 ppg scorer next game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Barbosa nails 3 over BG! Told you I had a bad feeling abt this.

C'mon BG, one more miracle. 

1.6 seconds left.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

O M G


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I think I would take Gordon out for this posession.
> 
> They are going to go right at him because he has 5 fouls.


That's exactly what they did.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW I have no words...:|


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Gordon needs 47 to become a 21 ppg scorer. Looks like he'll fall short, unless the game goes into OT. He should become a 21 ppg scorer next game.


Ya that's the most important thing right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Barbosa is sick.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Do NOT put Wallace in.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

they are gonna triple team BG


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I just don't understand how you give up a 3......

:nonono:


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

its over we just have 1 second :|


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

F.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

OH MAN THIS SUCKS!!!!! :nonono:

I blame myself. I will now go stick a fork into a light socket.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

no comment, drinking a few slugs of whiskey, going to bed


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

its over :\


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Bulllllllllll****tttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG can't get shot off 

Suns prove how good they are. Struggle for more than half the game but still pull out the W!


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

wow, terrible defense at the end. How do you not know that the suns are a three point shooting team.

Oh well, the bulls played tough, should've won this game though!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

horrible. horrible. horrible loss.

this is why we will never get past the 2nd round. nocioni and duhon taking stupid 3s when our MVP is in the game and deng is calling for it in the paint.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

What a great finish.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have to blame this loss on Hinrich. I think I saw him putting a hex on the Bulls from the bench.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

They outscored us 34 to 23 in the 4th quarter...:| This is just bad.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Soulful Sides said:


> What a great finish.


Not for a bulls fan.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Can't say I don't miss Hinrich after that last defensive assignment.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Ouch. Goddamn, that hurt.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

man, if the bulls struggle this month they may not go anywhere in the playoffs. This month is the real test, not december, because they play top teams.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> horrible. horrible. horrible loss.
> 
> this is why we will never get past the 2nd round. nocioni and duhon taking stupid 3s when our MVP is in the game and deng is calling for it in the paint.


Gotta agree......


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

that was incredibly disappointing.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

bball_1523 said:


> man, if the bulls struggle this month they may not go anywhere in the playoffs. This month is the real test, not december, because they play top teams.


after playing the league's BEST team that great, I doubt we'll struggle vs. teams like Washington, New Jersey & Detriot


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Was that the best look we could get was a 3 pointer? We only needed 2.......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

An amazing and thrilling ballgame. We ended up on the wrong end of the score, though. Barely.

Marion went 1-6 from 3pt. From 2pt range, he was 9-13. What a studly player he is.

Amare was HUGE late in the game.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd love to blame some of this loss on the officiating, but it wouldn't solve anything.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I still can't believe Barbosa made that 3.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Damnit, I walked 45 minutes just to watch the game. Another 45 back.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

H.O.V.A. said:


> I'd love to blame some of this loss on the officiating, but it wouldn't solve anything.


Gotta agree.......


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Bulls lost the game because Wallace is their only interior defender/rebounder. Noc had 12 rebounds but none on the offensive end. Thats a soft 12 rebounds. (Not necessarily's Noc's fault, but he isn't a PF). Amare simply dominated inside in the 2nd half.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Brutal fackin way to lose. We didn't deserve that. :curse:


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

no luck,at all this year,we had to work our a$$ off all year for most if not all our W's but like 3.We've now had 2 BS 3's to win the game's against us,and 1 BS 2 with a BS rookie.I swear we have no luck.Because diaw could have missed that 3,and barbosa could have missed that deep 3,but no we lose thanks to BS BS BS BS.I hate L's off of BS i rather get blow out then lose like we just lost luckie BS.Dame I'm pissed.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

H.O.V.A. said:


> I'd love to blame some of this loss on the officiating, but it wouldn't solve anything.


Yeah, there were a ton of missed opportunities all around.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sov82 said:


> Bulls lost the game because Wallace is their only interior defender/rebounder. Noc had 12 rebounds but none on the offensive end. Thats a soft 12 rebounds. (Not necessarily's Noc's fault, but he isn't a PF)


Which is exactly why we need to trade him and Duhon for one.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

CanadianBull said:


> Brutal fackin way to lose. We didn't deserve that. :curse:


We seem to suffer a few of these every year. ANd it does suck pretty bad.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The worst thing that happened in this game was with about 1:00 left. Seeing Ben Wallace at the FT line and missing 2 FTs. That's the difference right there.

I'm not blaming Wallace, but he's not the guy we wanted to see there.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

H.O.V.A. said:


> Deng making PHX pay for trading him away



Suns made that pick for the Bulls. They agreed to it ahead of time. They didn't think Iggy was going to be there.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, the Bulls did it again.

Where has December gone. You're playing a great team hard, they are missing EVERY F***ING SHOT IN THE GAME, and you let them win it one ONE SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hate this team so much right now! They better get a win against New Jersey.

(Bulls are still a crappy team when it comes to playing the top level talent. I mean, how do they expect to win in this league. You don't win by losing!!!!!!!!!! F****************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, I figured it out.

SPMJ = Skiles, Paxson, Marshall, and Jalen.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh wow, we're blaming Duhon? 

He missed shots, He'll do that. Such is life. 

Why don't we find someone to blame that made mental errors as opposed to physical ones, the far less justifiable kind. 

Like, say, Thabo? 

The offense bogged the fudge down when he was in, stagnating ball movement and cuts, and just punding the ball into the ground at the top of the key. He was out of all the offensive sets, and then he pressed too much. 

Duhon generally kept things ticking over. He missed shots, because he's Chris Duhon. It's annoying, but you plan around it. 

Of course I am not blaming it on one player. NMo one should. And yet nearly everybody does. 

Krazy.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

That was a great game from the two hottest teams in the nba. To bad the bulls couldn't pull in the win, great game from Ben Gordon career high 41 points.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

The ROY said:


> after playing the league's BEST team that great, I doubt we'll struggle vs. teams like Washington, New Jersey & Detriot


well true, and you never know if the bulls pick it up by the end of the season.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I blame Wallace for missing those 2 FTs in the last minute:rofl2:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I can't believe how much Duhon touched the ball in the 2nd half for bringing the ball up.. Give those opportunities to Gordon and we would've at least had a more high % shot.. Duhon dribbling it for most of the 24 doesn't give us anything.

Gordon was amazing. I hated how little Deng was utilized in the second half. Definitely should've got more looks. Oh well, we should've won, but it's a long season..


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The worst thing that happened in this game was with about 1:00 left. Seeing Ben Wallace at the FT line and missing 2 FTs. That's the difference right there.
> 
> I'm not blaming Wallace, but he's not the guy we wanted to see there.


Whats amazing is that when he was in Detroit, he'd get all pissy because they'd take him out in FT time. Well, BIG BEN, that's ****ing why!!!!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> The worst thing that happened in this game was with about 1:00 left. Seeing Ben Wallace at the FT line and missing 2 FTs. That's the difference right there.
> 
> I'm not blaming Wallace, but he's not the guy we wanted to see there.


and then Deng got the rebound off the 2nd miss (in perfect position for a putback), and they called a loose-ball foul on Nocioni, after he was cleared out and wasn't near the play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How scary great would Phoenix be if they kept the Deng pick (Deng)?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

In a game against a good opponent like the Suns, the five turnovers and 3 personal fouls committed by the two rookies hurt. The home court advantage the Bulls should have enjoyed from the referees was cancelled by cheap fouls on our rookies. 

The poor play by Sefolosha was particularly hard to watch.

Did we miss Hinrich? You betcha.

Maybe next year the refs will give this years rookies an even break. But giving quality minutes to these two cost us this game.

BTW, Kudos to Phoenix. They played a hell of a game on the defensive end of the floor. Best defense I've seen against the Bulls all year.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This team clearly needs another solid BIG beside Wallace to get to the next level.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

The Krakken said:


> We seem to suffer a few of these every year. ANd it does suck pretty bad.


I guess we're still being payed back for the MJ years where the other teams fans felt like we do now. Still... that was a very disappointing finish and a wasted performance from Ben to boot.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

nitric said:


> I blame Wallace for missing those 2 FTs in the last minute:rofl2:


I blame Wallace for not being able to get a defensive rebound. Just rank silliness under the basket.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

not to blame wallace because bulls just blew it, but does Ben Wallace ever practice his free throws?

Also I think even though Gordon played amazing, the bulls offense lacked other than him. Even Deng shot poorly tonight. I think the bulls need more offensive production from other players. Gordon should only get around the 20s and have deng get the other 20. I think that would help because then people won't double/triple gordon like crazy and have the other bulls be so iced that they can't shoot the clutch shots.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

McBulls said:


> In a game against a good opponent like the Suns, the five turnovers and 3 personal fouls committed by the two rookies hurt. The home court advantage the Bulls should have enjoyed from the referees was cancelled by cheap fouls on our rookies.
> 
> The poor play by Sefolosha was particularly hard to watch.
> 
> ...


They made great adjustments after halftime. 

I still can't believe Barbosa took and made that 3.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Was hack-a-Ben used tonight (Big Ben)? Game wasn't on here, but from what I saw in the play by play, Wallace was out there in crunch time, and missed 2 FTs. That cost us the game as far as I'm concerned. STUPID STUPID STUPID to have him in there in that situation. 

1:07 Wallace Free Throw 2 of 2 missed 

I thought it was with less time left than that, but up by 3, you know they'll foul a worthless FT shooter like him (WORST IN HISTORY), so why have him in?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

CanadianBull said:


> I guess we're still being payed back for the MJ years where the other teams fans felt like we do now. Still... that was a very disappointing finish and a wasted performance from Ben to boot.


That ws my first thought. So THIS is what it felt like to be on the other end of all those MJ daggers........


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> They made great adjustments after halftime.
> 
> I still can't believe Barbosa took and made that 3.


Several people called the shot before the timeout was over. It was going to be Gordon's man because he had 5 fouls on him.


----------



## Simpleton (Feb 18, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> This team clearly needs another solid BIG beside Wallace to get to the next level.


This is true, although we just lost to one of the top 3 teams in the league without our second best guard.

A game we should've won, but what can you do?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I still can't believe Barbosa took and made that 3.


Road teams almost always go for the W on the road. I would've been surprised had they NOT taken a 3.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jawdropping loss. wow. PHX never gave up so credit them as well. 


oh, and...



Sham said:


> He missed shots, because he's Chris Duhon. It's annoying, but you plan around it.





:lol:

i need to use this in my sig, *Sham*. pretty please?

i'm tempted to start the "everytime C-Du passes up a wide open shot i want to stick a sharp object in my eye" club (yes, yes, the name is unweildy, working on that)

and please. it's _kirk's fault_. ok? everything is. 

:cheers:


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey atleast we played a close game versus arguably the best team in the NBA


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

nitric said:


> Hey atleast we played a close game versus arguably the best team in the NBA


This team is too good and too talented for moral victories.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

That was really tough to swallow. But let's move on and focus on winning the next game.

My comments:
- We basically only have Gordon and Deng to rely on scoring baskets. They'll cool down at some point. Not a good thing.
- Nocioni needs to find his game quick. He's been struggling on the offensive end for awhile.
- We miss Kirk's defense and scoring production.
- If Noc and Kirk can play up to par, it'll help spread out opponent's defense. It'll give a lot of space for Ben to slash to the basket.
- Deng and Gordon have been doing a great job. But they clearly need help.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

20 turnovers against a team not known for their defense speaks volumes. the bulls shot better, rebounded better and kept the sun to 41% shooting. 

there was a period mid 3rd or so where the suns kept missing (the bull was up 12-14 pts or so), but the bull didn't do anything offensively and repeatedly failed to get into any kind of offensive flow. i thought to myself that this would come back to haunt them. phoenix kept their composure and began to hit threes and the rest is history.

turnovers were key; they were the difference that kept phoenix close and left the door open for the wallace misses, the noc foul after deng rebounded the miss and all the other "close calls" that seemed like the reason the game was lost.

turnovers, they'll kill you every time.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Not for a bulls fan.


I am a Bulls fan. Also a basketball fan.

The handwriting was on the wall when Phoenix got it under 10. 

Until the Bulls learn the killer instinct this organization had a decade ago the better teams will not sweat at our leads.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow this loss sucks. I saw the end of the game online (last two plays, Barbosa and Gordon). We had a good lead throughout most of the game.

For those of you who watched it, any comments? Thanks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The bulls had a decent offensive squad on the floor for very little of the game. It was Gordon, Deng, Nocioni, Allen, and Wallace.

Considering how Brown, Allen, and Sweetney basicaly won the last game for us, it's pretty amazing to me how they could combine for 12 minutes PT between 'em.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Oh and Thabo needs to start hitting his shots. We can't afford to have a three guard rotation and only one can shoot.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ben Gordon didn't have no help all night with the offense. Deng made some shots but he was not hot like he usually be. Noce is really not doing nothing these days.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I blame l u c k.That was a terrible shot,and by the grace of us just having no f'in luck it went in.Both ben played Well,it was just a luckie shot.and franckly i'm tired of seeing that crap happen to us all the dame time.Because if it does i'm flip out,this game was our's to win,it's not like the minny game where we came back.We where winning and lost off a mericale 33333333333333 from a garbage player who's know for taking bad shot's.Now the only way i will ever get over this is if we can some how return the favor against the sun's next weeek.Still the sun's should be thanking God right now because to me that's who saved thier a$$es.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think we need to make a trade for a big man, otherwise were trapped in a little hole imo.

I'd do

PJ Brown, Nocioni, Hinrich, and the pick (#1 protected if possible) for Jermaine O'neal.

The Chandler trade may be what keeps the Bulls from winning it all. We need his length. Without another big man, thats pretty much a legit center size, Ben Wallace is an ineffective turd.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I love Boris Diaw. But God tonight I feel stupid being the President of the Boris Diaw club.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Some little statistics.

Ben Gordon is now a 20.8 ppg scorer.

He is also now shooting 44.7% (only .1 less than Kirk now...how much longer does the Kirk has a higher FG% arguement have to live?)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

67 (47 members & 20 guests)

*DaBullz**, rwj333*, *Mebarak*, bre9, *johnston797*, thebizkit69u, *Sham*, PowerWoofer, *RSP83*, SPMJ, *H.O.V.A.*, RagingBulls316*, ballerkingn, *Dark Praetor*, Soulful Sides, *Aurelino*, theanimal23, sov82, The Krakken*, ChiSox, Cliff Pondexter, peak_junkie, *JRose5**, Mark Bryant, franky5183, BULLHITTER, *ballafromthenorth*, *Electric Slim*, Sith, nitric, pmtan99, cwalkmanuel, Simpleton, KHinrich12, *McBulls*, SALO, DaBabyBullz, lougehrig, jsuh84, lurker21*, kindred, CanadianBull, bball_1523, L.O.B, The ROY*, Blueoak, Jesus Shuttlesworth


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i need to use this in my sig, *Sham*. pretty please?
> 
> i'm tempted to start the "everytime C-Du passes up a wide open shot i want to stick a sharp object in my eye" club (yes, yes, the name is unweildy, working on that)
> 
> ...



Go nuts, it's true. We as a team have to account for the fact that Duhon can't bloody shoot, same way that we do for Ben Wallace's inability to shoot free throws. If Duhon was convinced he was Gordon and started to adopt the same shot selection, we'd justifiably be a helluva lot angrier than we are now. It's just how it is. The positives of his game outweight the negatives and that's why he's there. It's just that, in a game like tonight, we didn't have a choice but to leave him there. Such is life. And that's why it IS Kirk's fault, for not being healthy enough to take Chris out. Damn him. Damn him entirely.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

First loss when leading after 3, I believe.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Go nuts, it's true. We as a team have to account for the fact that Duhon can't bloody shoot, same way that we do for Ben Wallace's inability to shoot free throws. If Duhon was convinced he was Gordon and started to adopt the same shot selection, we'd justifiably be a helluva lot angrier than we are now. It's just how it is. The positives of his game outweight the negatives and that's why he's there. It's just that, in a game like tonight, we didn't have a choice but to leave him there. Such is life. And that's why it IS Kirk's fault, for not being healthy enough to take Chris out. Damn him. Damn him entirely.


Duhon did pass up a wide open 3 when the game was on the line. And rightly so. Good for him.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I recorded this game tonight ... even though I was home to watch it.

It was a great game against a worthy opponent but the urge to turn it into a coaster is overwhelming.



mizenkay said:


> and please. it's _kirk's fault_. ok? everything is.


But of course! The Sioux City Scourge screws up everything! Let's see ... global warming, dentist appointments, my lousy Holiday vacation and that crap that falls out of the trees and onto my truck -- all Kirk's fault too!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

ballerkingn said:


> I blame l u c k.That was a terrible shot,and by the grace of us just having no f'in luck it went in.Both ben played Well,it was just a luckie shot.and franckly i'm tired of seeing that crap happen to us all the dame time.Because if it does i'm flip out,this game was our's to win,it's not like the minny game where we came back.We where winning and lost off a mericale 33333333333333 from a garbage player who's know for taking bad shot's.Now the only way i will ever get over this is if we can some how return the favor against the sun's next weeek.Still the sun's should be thanking God right now because to me that's who saved thier a$$es.


I'm really angry too, but I wouldn't say it was lucky. Barbosa is decent from 3 and is lightning quick. Far from being a garbage player. I'd love to have him here. I feel like breaking a window or punching a hole in the wall too, but that would be pointless.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Tough game to lose, the bulls had a big lead and again let the other team crawl back in it. Lucky shot wins the game aint much you can do about but get ready for the next game.

But Iam still worried about Ben Wallace, the man cannot defend a decent center.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

haha, did anyone watch postgame interview with duhon? someone asked him "what do you think about gordon having to carry the load himself" and he swallowed in nervousness and got all upset, like "yeah i could have done a better job, i didn't do my job, and that's what i get paid to do" and it nearly looked like the poor kid was gonna cry.

LOL and now his commercial comes up for Festibulls. i wanna punch the lights out of his grinning face. how dare comcast air a smiling duhon commercial after a tough loss where no one, esepcially duhon, should be smiling.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CHICAGO (AP) -- Leandro Barbosa hit a 3-pointer with 1.5 seconds remaining and the Phoenix Suns rallied to a 97-96 victory over the Chicago Bulls on Tuesday night.


Ben Gordon gave the Bulls a 96-94 lead when he hit two free throws with 5.2 seconds left, but Phoenix wasn't finished. After a timeout, the Suns' Boris Diaw caught the inbound near the right block and passed to Barbosa at the top of the key for the winning shot. 


It was a bitter ending for the Bulls, who got a career-high 41 points from Gordon and led by as many as 16 in the first half. Chicago, which had won 16 of 19 and had a chance to move into the Eastern Conference lead, took a 10-point lead into the fourth quarter. 


It was down to one -- 84-83 -- after Barbosa hit two foul shots with 3:33 left. Gordon, who scored the Bulls' final 12 points, made it 92-87 on a pair of free throws with 1:37 remaining. But Amare Stoudemire's basket and Diaw's 3-pointer tied it with 1:07 left. 


Gordon then hit a jumper, but Stoudemire tied it again with a tip-in with 21.5 seconds left. Gordon then got fouled by Steve Nash on a jumper and hit both free throws before Barbosa answered.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Phoenix scored 10 points in the final 1:37
Bulls scored 9


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

I wish Kirk was in at the end of this he would took a three instead Duhon. But Duhon played a decent game.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Some little statistics.
> 
> Ben Gordon is now a 20.8 ppg scorer.
> 
> He is also now shooting 44.7% (only .1 less than Kirk now...how much longer does the Kirk has a higher FG% arguement have to live?)


Well since its likely Kirk will be back next game and since Gordon does not start; rest assured, Kirk will take, and miss, his first shot putting an end to this argument.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

H.O.V.A. said:


> I'd love to blame some of this loss on the officiating, but it wouldn't solve anything.



How would you be able to blame it on the officials anyway?

Those two no-call offensive fouls almost cost the Suns the
game.

I've never seen someone lower their shoulder and drive into
someone so blantantly and yet have no whistle blown.

That shocked me.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Was it just me or did everyone on the Bulls just stood still and watched Gordon do his thing, because these guys where motionless all game. If Gordon dint take the ball in his hands the Bulls would turn the ball over or take 24 seconds for a bad shot. I dont even want to think what the score would be like if Ben had a bad game.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

PHX is good at breaking hearts. What they did to the Lakers in last years playoffs was cruel.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Duhon did pass up a wide open 3 when the game was on the line. And rightly so. Good for him.



Did he? Did he really?

Or did he pull the ball out with 21 seconds left on a fresh 24, with no men in offensive rebounding position, 1.47 on the game clock, and a mere three point lead?

On this ensuing possession, Ben Gordon got foulked and hit two from the line. Why is Duhon backrimming a three preferable to this?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

H.O.V.A to you all i have to say it was a lucky shot.By both Boris Diaw,and Barbosa who yes is a good player,but not a good outside shooter.Yes he can make a 3,but from so deep with the game on the line i've never seen him make 1 or heard of him make 1.now i could be wrong,and he might have done it before,still that was a super deep 3 that was contested and he hit the lucky sh!t.the same thing goes for diaw who isn't a 3 pt shooter at all,and both hit thier 3's when it mattered.I bet u they lose early on in the playoff's or against a mav's or spurs team on a last sec shot.But just our luck they made it against us.I won't get over this 1 for awhile,but i would if again we return the favor next week.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Did he? Did he really?
> 
> Or did he pull the ball out with 21 seconds left on a fresh 24, with no men in offensive rebounding position, 1.47 on the game clock, and a mere three point lead?
> 
> On this ensuing possession, Ben Gordon got foulked and hit two from the line. Why is Duhon backrimming a three preferable to this?


He may not make many of them, but it seems like Duhon does hit some crucial baskets for us.

Somehow we were in this game until :01 left on the game clock, and even then, we had a chance to win it.

Without our big three of Allen, Brown, and Sweetney getting more than 12 minutes combined, no less.

A truly amazing game.

And the crowd actually booed when Duhon passed up that shot. Not sure why. It was a WIDE open one.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I wish TT would develop very fast. Amare made some key offensive rebounds that lead to a second chance point. Especially that tip in by him that tied the score close at the end of the game. At that point I knew this game is going to be ugly. Amare also easily positioned himself in the paint to get some easy baskets. A more under control and experienced TT would prevent us from these kinds of things. Amare really hurt us tonight. He grabbed 18 rebounds, 5 of those are offensive rebonds. We don't have anybody athletic enough to match up with Amare other than TT.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> I wish TT would develop very fast. Amare made some key offensive rebounds that lead to a second chance point. Especially that tip in by him that tied the score close at the end of the game. At that point I knew this game is going to be ugly. Amare also easily positioned himself in the paint to get some easy baskets. A more under control and experienced TT would prevent us from these kinds of things. Amare really hurt us tonight. He grabbed 18 rebounds, 5 of those are offensive rebonds. We don't have anybody athletic enough to match up with Amare other than TT.


Amare's rookie stats:
31:18 min/game
47.% FG
8.8 rebounds
1.1 blocks
13.8 points


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> And the crowd actually booed when Duhon passed up that shot. Not sure why. It was a WIDE open one.


The crowd also vehemently booed the Nash backcourt call by the officials. Yet, it was the right call. Crowds aren't instantly right on the grounds that they're being vociferous. The Duhon decision there was the smart one and, as events would pan out, the entirely correct one.

Again, two Gordon free throws, or a Duhon three. Which is best?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> The crowd also vehemently booed the Nash backcourt call by the officials. Yet, it was the right call. Crowds aren't instantly right on the grounds that they're being vociferous. The Duhon decision there was the smart one and, as events would pan out, the entirely correct one.
> 
> Again, two Gordon free throws, or a Duhon three. Which is best?


Ball belongs in Gordon's hands as much as possible. or Deng's. Otherwise, may as well watch Wallace shoot FTs or PJ Brown shoot outside shots on his tippy toes.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

ballerkingn said:


> H.O.V.A to you all i have to say it was a lucky shot.By both Boris Diaw,and Barbosa who yes is a good player,but not a good outside shooter.Yes he can make a 3,but from so deep with the game on the line i've never seen him make 1 or heard of him make 1.now i could be wrong,and he might have done it before,still that was a super deep 3 that was contested and he hit the lucky sh!t.the same thing goes for diaw who isn't a 3 pt shooter at all,and both hit thier 3's when it mattered.I bet u they lose early on in the playoff's or against a mav's or spurs team on a last sec shot.But just our luck they made it against us.I won't get over this 1 for awhile,but i would if again we return the favor next week.


You can't say anything about their shots, because they took them, and they made them. PHX forces shots. They don't care about quality so long as they get their quantity. 

Diaw had been struggling early this year with his shot, but now that he's gotten into playing shape and adjusted to his new role in the offense, its a shot that he can make within the realm of possibilities. 

Same goes for Barbosa. BG contested it, but I don't think he jumped at all. I would have been caught off-guard by it too, but the rest is history. 

I don't want to act bitter about the shots like Koby acted with Arenas after he went for 60 against LAL recently. PHX just went out and did their thing.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Ball belongs in Gordon's hands as much as possible. or Deng's. Otherwise, may as well watch Wallace shoot FTs or PJ Brown shoot outside shots on his tippy toes.


Exactly, and that's where Duhon got it. It paid off, as Ben scored 2 on the possession whilst also running 15 seconds off the clock in a close game with the lead. I can see no reason to fault Duhon here other than the fact that it looked ugly. It doesn't matter how it looked. It was the percentage play. And it came off.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> Exactly, and that's where Duhon got it. It paid off, as Ben scored 2 on the possession whilst also running 15 seconds off the clock in a close game with the lead. I can see no reason to fault Duhon here other than the fact that it looked ugly. It doesn't matter how it looked. It was the percentage play. And it came off.


So you're upset because ... I'm having a hard time with this one.

:biggrin:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> How would you be able to blame it on the officials anyway?
> 
> Those two no-call offensive fouls almost cost the Suns the
> game.
> ...


Too bad you were only 2 years old in 1993.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Like I said, I blame the rookies and the refs calls on rookies for this loss. But if I have to point a finger at someone else it would be Ben Wallace, who failed to keep Amare off the offensive boards in the second half. Block out Ben! You don't need to be 7' tall to block out.

I don't expect Ben Wallace to outscore Amare, but I do expect him to out rebound him.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> So you're upset because ... I'm having a hard time with this one.
> 
> :biggrin:



I'm not upset, but I'm consistently riled at the blame culture thing going on, which almost involves people deciding which one player to blame. It happens after every game, is extremely lame, and normally ends up being Duhon's fault for starting over Gordon, or Wallace's fault for being paid a lot and having the cheek to be outscored. Tonight, it seems that it's largely Chris's fault for not being able to shoot, despite his consistently good play on the defensive end taking the Suns out of their most deadly offensive weapon - the pick and roll - and also his good alla round floor game.

We don't HAVE to blame someone or something. These things do just happen. We lost the game due to some extreme circumstances, an injury to a vital player, a short period of bloody awful play, and heroics from the other team. For the most part in that game, we played the odds on both ends correctly, and that's why we led it all the way. Even towards the end, you have to accept that the Barbosa and iaw three's are low percentage shots for them, and that if they hit them then it's just tough tits for us. These things happen, and quality opposition like Phoenix are going to do this more often than others. Tonight, they did. They won't always be able to win games like that, but they won't always need to, because not too many teams will play them as ell defensively for 48 minutes like we did today, thanks in large part to the play of Duhon and Gordon on defense.

Yet always, always, always, we have to bloody single someone out as being at fault. And truly stupid it is too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> I'm not upset, but I'm consistently riled at the blame culture thing going on, which almost involves people deciding which one player to blame. It happens after every game, is extremely lame, and normally ends up being Duhon's fault for starting over Gordon, or Wallace's fault for being paid a lot and having the cheek to be outscored. Tonight, it seems that it's largely Chris's fault for not being able to shoot, despite his consistently good play on the defensive end taking the Suns out of their most deadly offensive weapon - the pick and roll - and also his good alla round floor game.
> 
> We don't HAVE to blame someone or something. These things do just happen. We lost the game due to some extreme circumstances, an injury to a vital player, a short period of bloody awful play, and heroics from the other team. For the most part in that game, we played the odds on both ends correctly, and that's why we led it all the way. Even towards the end, you have to accept that the Barbosa and iaw three's are low percentage shots for them, and that if they hit them then it's just tough tits for us. These things happen, and quality opposition like Phoenix are going to do this more often than others. Tonight, they did. They won't always be able to win games like that, but they won't always need to, because not too many teams will play them as ell defensively for 48 minutes like we did today, thanks in large part to the play of Duhon and Gordon on defense.
> 
> Yet always, always, always, we have to bloody single someone out as being at fault. And truly stupid it is too.


We're really short a 3rd scoring option. We have two guys who do it in a pinch, sometimes, but nobody along the lines of what Washington has, or Phoenix, or several of the other better teams..

For a minute there, you had me going. I thought you were upset with Duhon because he made a good decision. What else would you want from him at that point?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> We're really short a 3rd scoring option. We have two guys who do it in a pinch, sometimes, but nobody along the lines of what Washington has, or Phoenix, or several of the other better teams..


P.J., Noc, Duhon + future 1st or 2nd rounders for Zach Randolph

G Hinrich
G Sefolosha / Gordon
F Deng / Khyrapa
F Randolph / Thomas
C Wallace

We'd own the NBA


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

H.O.V.A. said:


> Too bad you were only 2 years old in 1993.



Actually 3...... 


I'm sorry for everything I said that.

Bulls got screwed. Referees were terrible.
If it wasn't for God hating the Bulls so much you guys might
have won.

Try something better then the age game. Overplayed and not
nearly as effective as debating. =)


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> We're really short a 3rd scoring option. We have two guys who do it in a pinch, sometimes, but nobody along the lines of what Washington has, or Phoenix, or several of the other better teams..


Tonight's game was almost like a scripted effort from the Bulls and the NBA to undermine the weird premise some habe that the Bulls don't need Kirk. Oh, we do. We so do.

NOTE - that doesn't mean that everything isn't in some way his fault, though.




> For a minute there, you had me going. I thought you were upset with Duhon because he made a good decision. What else would you want from him at that point?


Well, I'd like both myself and himself to have any sort of confidence in his jumpshot. But neither of us do, because we can't.

Still, Christmas is coming!


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

The ROY said:


> P.J., Noc, Duhon + future 1st or 2nd rounders for Zach Randolph
> 
> G Hinrich
> G Sefolosha / Gordon
> ...


It would KILL Portland because Randolph, for all his faults, is that team's best player right now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

H.O.V.A. said:


> Its hard to debate a blind homer, but anyways, I dont think anyone is saying that the Bulls solely lost because of the officiating, but that it was poor when it mattered most. If you want to still catch feelings, even though your squad won, then by all means, go ahead junior.



I agree the refs sucked in the crunch. That's why the NBA
continues to be a joke with officials. They get to decide
whether or not they are going to call a foul in the crunch.
Conistency is hideous in the NBA.

I'm not sure why I am a "Blind homer" 
How so? Is it because I actually thought there should have been
two offensive fouls called when they weren't? I didn't know
you couldn't disagree with a no-call and not be a homer.

Do you know what play I am talking about with Andre and Bell?
Maybe it was an overreaction, but it looked pretty damn blantant.
The Gordon one was a touchy situation. It could and could
not have been called. But since it wasn't called, Gordon 
lost his defender because he lowered his shoulder. From my
understanding, that is an advantage towards the offensive 
player.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> Extremely important game to win…for both teams.
> 
> Bulls 96
> PS 95.5
> ...


I hate to see that happened 
I am sure that game could be easily won if we had Chandler.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

soonerterp said:


> It would KILL Portland because Randolph, for all his faults, is that team's best player right now.


I'm sure their organization is still tired of his antics, no matter how good his numbers are.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

H.o.v.a,ur making some good pt's,but as fan's we have a right ot be bitter about whatever we want.Although i do agree with you on the kobe thing,but i think that was a true statement though because if u look at gilbert's shot's thier where terrible,but also gilbert is 1 of the nba's best player's and scorer's so I where kobe i would tip my hat's off to him and say it was his night,but i'm not.

Anyway i see what your saying,but in my book thier lucky shot's and the only reason why i say is because they will never hit shot's that big for the rest of the season (both diaw & Barbosa).They might take other's this season,but bet they won't make them.Like i said both 3's where lucky more so barbosa's being how deep it was.Still don't get me wrong both are good player's,but today they where lucky player's Sorry.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I made a thread on the main board saying Amare had improved his rebounding skills this season. People said I was just a homer who didn't know what he was talking about. I think I was right.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

BULLHITTER said:


> 20 turnovers against a team not known for their defense speaks volumes. the bulls shot better, rebounded better and kept the sun to 41% shooting.
> 
> there was a period mid 3rd or so where the suns kept missing (the bull was up 12-14 pts or so), but the bull didn't do anything offensively and repeatedly failed to get into any kind of offensive flow. i thought to myself that this would come back to haunt them. phoenix kept their composure and began to hit threes and the rest is history.
> 
> ...


I think you nailed it. 20 TO's is unacceptable.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

McBulls said:


> Like I said, I blame


No blame here. Bulls were beaten by a better team. They did not execute well enough to earn the win.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

"LEG UP: On Leandro Barbosa's game-winning 3, Steve Nash used his left leg in a tripping movement to force Ben Gordon inside and give Barbosa the space he needed to pull the shot."
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-070103

:curse: :mad2:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Babble-On said:


> "LEG UP: On Leandro Barbosa's game-winning 3, Steve Nash used his left leg in a tripping movement to force Ben Gordon inside and give Barbosa the space he needed to pull the shot."
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-070103
> 
> :curse: :mad2:


From the same link:

In the loss to the Suns, Bulls guard Ben Gordon became the second player since the NBA merger in '76-77 to record two 40-point games off the bench in the same season.


Former Bucks guard Brian Winters had two such games during the '81-82 season. 
* -- Michael E. Jackson, ESPN Research*


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

The ROY said:


> I'm sure their organization is still tired of his antics, no matter how good his numbers are.


That's also true and the Blazers FO has some decisions to make with respect to balancing having a guy who's actually producing, but who has a history of giving the Blazers' PR people headaches ... they obviously want to win but they're also dedicated to ultimately cleaning up a bad image (the fractious relationship between the Blazers and _The Oregonian_ newspaper doesn't help much either).

Portland made some good offseason player personnel decisions, and one not so good that still bugs the living hell out of me (Jamaal Magloire for Steve Blake, and I could write reams about how much I hated that so I'll shut up now).

I'm interested to see if, as the season wears on and the Blazers, who are struggling again, decide to move Randolph and maybe some other guys like Juan Dixon or the aforementioned Magloire (who has an expiring contract) ... I theorize right now actually that Nate McMillan is playing Magloire and Dixon a lot of minutes (at the expense of youngsters like LaMarcus Aldridge and Sergio Rodriguez, which is irritating some fans on the board here) because they are being shopped and maybe could be included in a deal with Randolph.

Maybe a triteam deal between Chicago, Portland, and another team (Milwaukee? Charlotte? Maybe Houston?) will be in the offing?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I blame the officiating. Which is something you'll see me do maybe 2 or 3 times a year. I thought it was absolutely horrible. 

And despite Ben Gordon's incredible scoring performance, this is three games in a row now where I felt the team mismanaged the game with a lead. We are fortunate to have gone 2-1. 

More Hinrich and that just doesn't happen. Less turnovers, better offensive possessions, and better clock management. Gordon definitely needs to be doing the lion's share of the scoring, but I want Hinrich managing the offense and the clock. 

This is not a knock on Gordon, who is absolutely blowing me away with how much he's improved and how awesome he is playing. He's amazing. 

But I think Hinrich's presence helps avoid quick shots late in the game and keeps the offense moving instead of what you saw last night - 4 guys standing around in the second half watching Ben Gordon score. Thats awesome for Ben's stats, but it leads to 40 pt second halfs and blown leads. 

What a heartbreaker.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> From the same link:
> 
> In the loss to the Suns, Bulls guard Ben Gordon became the second player since the NBA merger in '76-77 to record two 40-point games off the bench in the same season.
> 
> ...


A little more detail from ESPN: http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=2718124

• Ben Gordon scored 41 points in the Bulls' loss, six days after scoring 40 points against the Heat. What's the big deal, you wonder? Gordon didn't start either game. Over the last 30 seasons, only one other player, Brian Winters, recorded at least two 40-point games off the bench over his entire career. Gordon has done it twice in a week.

• Amare Stoudemire scored 24 points with 18 rebounds in the Suns' 97-96 win at Chicago. Only one other player has started at center opposite Ben Wallace and reached those totals in the same game: David Robinson in 2001 (29 points, 22 rebounds).

...

Also, I agree with Ron Cey's take. I didn't like the officiating at all, but nobody really complained about it in this thread, so I decided my eyes were deceiving me. 

Finally, whoever told Ben Gordon to develop a midrange game deserves a huge bonus from the Bulls organization. And someone definitely emphasized its importance, because Gordon talked about wanting to develop a midrange game several times during the summer (for example, in the NBATV video: "Most guys either shoot 3s or take it to the rim. Not many have a midrange game.") That he used that phrase almost verbatim multiple times leads me to believe that he didn't come up with the idea on his own. I wonder who it was.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> I blame the officiating. Which is something you'll see me do maybe 2 or 3 times a year. I thought it was absolutely horrible.
> 
> And despite Ben Gordon's incredible scoring performance, this is three games in a row now where I felt the team mismanaged the game with a lead. We are fortunate to have gone 2-1.
> 
> ...


Ben was passing a lot that third quarter. Kirk would be another shooting option so he'd help a bit. Don't think his overdribbling would help because it would probably not end up in Ben's hands. Or maybe him overhandling the ball gets Ben amped up enough to be even deadlier in the 4th.

What we could have used was a better post option --- Noc did pull down 12 rebounds, and shot 5/10 but he didn't convert some opportunities down low. Deng was also a bit off after the 3rd quarter. It was as if everyone became scared to shoot.

When were not fighting from behind and are playing a good team, we lose leads with Kirk as well. It's basketball. Have you seen our 3rd quarters this year --- against mediocre teams no less?

Teams usually give up after on onslaught of Ben Gordon clutch shots. Not this game. We did have a 2 point lead with 5 seconds left. 

Next time we know when we have a 2-point lead, watch the 3-pointer and force a 2 --- one of them trap defenses could do the trick.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> A little more detail from ESPN: That he used that phrase almost verbatim multiple times leads me to believe that he didn't come up with the idea on his own. I wonder who it was.


I would like to give him credit for coming up with it on his own. It is what has made Rip Hamilton's career. Just watch and learn.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Is we're looking to assign blame, I place it on the following.

1.) Inability to stop Amare Stoudamire from tearing us up in the middle.


2.) Turnover disparity. 4 from Thabo. 3 from Nocioni, Wallace and Gordon. The Bulls had 20 turnovers to the Suns 10.

3.)	Lack of movement / energy on offense last night in the 2nd half. There was more than one play last night where the lead guard was at the top and everyone was standing around. This led to the situation where Skiles just told Gordon to take over in the 4th (as he claimed in the post game interview). This type of play can lead to more standing around though. But, Gordon was playing so well that the Bulls rode that wave. This is a similar strategy that the Bulls used several times during their 47 win season. 

The defense on the Suns was strong. We held them to 41% shooting and frustrated them for much of the game.

Duhon played the 5th most minutes on the team last night and only took 9% of the shots that the Bulls had. To blame the outcome of last nights game on Duhon’s "bricking" is quite a reach, IMO. It wasn't a positive, but it wasn't significant enough to make much of a difference. His 8 assists to 1 turnover was a positve.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> To blame the outcome of last nights game on Duhon’s "bricking" is quite a reach, IMO. It wasn't a positive, but it wasn't significant enough to make much of a difference. His 8 assists to 1 turnover was a positve.


i'd go along with this.

as the game started, it mightve felt natural to tell oneself "why do we need that Hinrich"... and by the very end of the game, we were able to answer that question.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DengNabbit said:


> as the game started, it mightve felt natural to tell oneself "why do we need that Hinrich"... and by the very end of the game, we were able to answer that question.



No doubt. He's better than THE HAWK and rookie Thabo, that's for sure.

It was impressive to see the Bulls hold to the Suns to one of their lowest FG%s of the year last night.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The great thing about last night's game is Ben Gordon.

He's not just a streak shooter off the bench anymore.

He's taking the ball to the hole and learning how to finish or get to the line.

I'm more comfortable than I used to be seeing him bringing the ball up the court and playing the lead guard for stretches.

He's starting to look like a special player, IMO, and I’ve been a skeptic.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

If some criticize Du's shot attempts for yesterday's loss, it is probably not about the total number of shots, which wasn't that many.

As I remembered, there were 3 or 4 possessions in a row during the 3rd quater where Du shot and missed 3 attempts in a row. At that time, we weren't scoring at all for a stretch and the ball ended up either Du and Allen's hand (or was it PJ?), not Gordon. Maybe this sequence emphahsize Du's contribution to the loss to someone's eye. Although I was screaming why Du was taking all those shots continuously, putting this loss on Du is a bit of stretch.

It was our inability to get the key defensive rebounds down the road. They were missing the key jump shots and kept getting offensive rebounds and that killed us.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I blame the officiating. Which is something you'll see me do maybe 2 or 3 times a year. I thought it was absolutely horrible.
> 
> And despite Ben Gordon's incredible scoring performance, this is three games in a row now where I felt the team mismanaged the game with a lead. We are fortunate to have gone 2-1.
> 
> ...


I don't fully agree with one thing you've said about Hinrich. I've screamed at the TV too many times when he's taken a quick shot with the lead. I believe he did this in the Sacramento game earlier this season, and he's done it in past years too.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Duhon played the 5th most minutes on the team last night and only took 9% of the shots that the Bulls had. To blame the outcome of last nights game on Duhon’s "bricking" is quite a reach, IMO. It wasn't a positive, but it wasn't significant enough to make much of a difference. His 8 assists to 1 turnover was a positve.


As was his very solid defense on Nash, whom he frustrated all night. Nash distributed very well, but scored only about half of his season's average, and that's largely due to some good D by Duhon, and some good team D.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Was anyone as upset as I was by the behind-the-basket replay of Amare's tip in over Ben Wallace in the last minute? From that second angle, you could see Amare jumped way over the top of Wallace, so much higher that he didn't even foul him over the back. This is a guy coming off a knee injury jumping over a guy who is older but still has hops and is a very good rebounder. 

That upset me. We needed that rebound.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I watched almost the entire game, which has been a rare occurrence this year. But the transition from the type of offense the Bulls were playing in the first quarter, to what they played in the 3rd and 4th quarters was huge. Do you suppose they were exhausted from the pressure to defend Phoenix? I thought that might be part of it. The other part is surely that the team just started to let Ben do it. He's good, but he's not Arenas-like, yet. They missed Kirk on the offensive end for sure. But it's wonderful that they held their own on the defensive end, except for how Kirk might have been able to help contain Amare in the middle. I think that Kirk is very good with switching between his man and the man in the middle. They needed that from him last night.

But what a great game. The Bulls are coming along, that's for sure. But still a ways to go, that's also for sure.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> The great thing about last night's game is Ben Gordon.
> 
> He's not just a streak shooter off the bench anymore.
> 
> ...


I would go along with this. Ben is really showing his development this year. But the team needs to find a way to keep their motion offense in motion when he is going great guns. Like Skiles said, everyone except Ben needs to receive the ball in the right place to score their points. If you give Ben time to create, you lose the time needed to move the ball enough to find the open man so that the offense is more balanced. It was hard to argue with riding Ben last night...Still, its a bit of a problem.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> I would go along with this. Ben is really showing his development this year. But the team needs to find a way to keep their motion offense in motion when he is going great guns. Like Skiles said, everyone except Ben needs to receive the ball in the right place to score their points. If you give Ben time to create, you lose the time needed to move the ball enough to find the open man so that the offense is more balanced. It was hard to argue with riding Ben last night...Still, its a bit of a problem.


Both Ben Gordon and Loul Deng have "broken out" this year and have shown their ability as reliable scorers. More important, they are also playing good team basketball on both ends of the floor. Their second round draftmate Chris Duhon has developed into one of the better NBA point guards.

If Thalbo and Tyrus show similar progress two years from now, the Bulls will be well on their way to a second dynasty.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Both Ben Gordon and Loul Deng have "broken out" this year and have shown their ability as reliable scorers. More important, they are also playing good team basketball on both ends of the floor. Their second round draftmate Chris Duhon has developed into one of the better NBA point guards.
> 
> If Thalbo and Tyrus show similar progress two years from now, the Bulls will be well on their way to a second dynasty.


I just love watching Ben Gordon when he's on, and I was going gaga over him last night just like anybody else, but I still wouldn't label him a consistent scorer. Consistent scorers don't start off every season like crap. But let's hope he can keep this going. Deng and Gordon are shaping into a potent pair of scorers.

So as not to make another post, I should mention that I watched the final Phoenix play again last night after the game. It was a beautifully conceived play, and it was excecuted to perfection. Gordon was not only screened off by Nash running by but also a Bulls defender trying to stick right with him. The spacing was perfect and the timing was too. Even still, Ben almost got did an admirable job getting his hand near the ball. But it was not enough. Great play by D'Antoni.


----------



## EasyMoney (Nov 24, 2003)

The main turning point in the game was when Big Ben missed both free throws. If he makes them, game over, or if he makes just one overtime!! I do agree with some people there were some questionable calls down the stretch. On Big Bens free throw, when Deng got fouled grabbing the rebound. Oh my fault they called a foul on Noch on the otherside of the hoop. I was watching the ball, did anybody see if Noch did foul, or was it a give me to the Suns?


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> Like Skiles said, everyone except Ben needs to receive the ball in the right place to score their points.


This is why Deng is not an All-Star and until he shows me something different, he is only a #3 option (#2 on the Bulls as they don't have a true #2).


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

EasyMoney said:


> The main turning point in the game was when Big Ben missed both free throws. If he makes them, game over, or if he makes just one overtime!! I do agree with some people there were some questionable calls down the stretch. On Big Bens free throw, when Deng got fouled grabbing the rebound. Oh my fault they called a foul on Noch on the otherside of the hoop. I was watching the ball, did anybody see if Noch did foul, or was it a give me to the Suns?


not sure if it was a foul or not, but Nocioni is known to be out of control although he's kept his head in the game this season. So that may be why they called a foul, but they need to show a replay of that.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I would also add that knowing that they needed a 3 to win, it baffled me why Skiles didn't instruct them to switch on every screen. A matchup zone would have eliminated their abiltiy to get a shot of that type so quickly.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> That upset me. We needed that rebound.


And that's what we drafted TT for. No one on our team can match Amare's athleticism other than TT. That's why I really hope TT develop sooner than later. We need him, he got all the tools.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

bball_1523 said:


> not sure if it was a foul or not, but Nocioni is known to be out of control although he's kept his head in the game this season. So that may be why they called a foul, but they need to show a replay of that.


I just watched it again on my Tivo...it should have been called a foul on Stoudemire as he blatantly shoved Nocioni down. There is no way that should have been an offensive foul.

Stoudemire was doing a lot of shoving in the final 5 minutes, he didn't get good position he was shoving people in the back and it wasn't being called. He should have been called for at least 3 fouls in the final 5 minutes the way he was pushing and going over the back....but whatever guess they swallowed the whistle or didn't see it.


----------

